# الاخوة الاعزاء - كيف يتم صناعة ترس حلزوني مع التقدير



## بهاء 2 (31 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو بيان كيف يتم عمل ترس حلزوني وسوف اضع مثال 
وارجوا الاجابه عليه . هذا ولكم فائق التقدير والاحترام​ 

المثال :​ 
ترس حلزوني عدد اسنانه ( 13 سن ) قطره الخارجي 
( 30 ملم ) ومدول الترس (2) 
جد الخطوة الحلزونية ؟ كيف يتم لي معرفة الخطوة الحلزونية 
وبما ان الكتر ( 2 المدول ) يتكون من ثمانية قطع فاي واحد يمكن استخدامه 
يعني نستخدم اي مدول 2.1 او 2.2 او 2.3 
او 2.4 او 2.5 او 2.6 او 2.7 او 2.8​ 
كيف يتم لنا معرفة الاستخدام الصحيح للمدول حسب القانون ​ 


مع فائق التقدير​


----------



## ديدين (31 يوليو 2010)

http://netload.in/datei0CsuwGaYdu/77837821651736993.zip.htm


----------



## بهاء 2 (1 أغسطس 2010)

عزيز الغالي مشكور كثيرا على الرد ولكني لااستطيع تحميل الملف
بسبب ضعف النت 
يرجى وضع الرد هنا ان امكن
بمثال او شرح بسيط حسب المثال المذكور من قبلي


----------



## بهاء 2 (1 أغسطس 2010)

عزيزي الغالي تم تحميل الملف ولكن الكتاب مقفول ويحتاج الى رقم سري
وغير موجود بالمرفقات


----------



## بهاء 2 (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء قام الاخ ديدن مشكورا بالمساعدة ولكني لم اجد ماابحث عنة
ارجو الاجابة مشكورين


----------



## ديدين (5 أغسطس 2010)

أولا أعتذر كثير أخي الكريم عن الخطأ في لنك التحميل للكتاب السابق
و قد أحضرت لك اللنك الصحيح لنفس الكتاب و هذه المرة أنا متأكد من أنه ينفتح بدون كلمة السر
التحميل من هنا


و قد أحضرت لك كتاب آخر قد يساعدك في صناعة ترس حلزوني إسمه:
The Art of Gear Fabrication





التحميل من هنا


ما أعلمه هو أن صناعة ترس حلزوني يتم على آلات خاصة كما تبينه مقاطع الفيديو المقبلة، لكن هناك حالات قليلة جدا (عندما يكون القطر صغيرا) أين تتم على آلة التفريز كما تبينه الصورة التالية. 






و بإمكانك زيارة موقع شركة جليزن هنا أو شركة nord-engrenages هنا التي بالتأكيد ستجد الكثير

كما أدعوك لمشاهدة هذا الفيديو هنا
أو مشاهدة هذا الفيديو هنا
أو هذا الفيديو هنا
أو هذا المقطع الذي رفعته لك خصيصا هنا لكن بعد قليل لأننا نحتاج الموافقة من اليوتيوب

تحياتي . . .


----------



## بهاء 2 (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ماشاء الله حبيبي ديدين ماهذا الابداع والله اتعبتك معي ربي يحفظك من كل مكروه 
كما اتمنى لك حياة سعيدة وارجو ان تقبلني خير صديق



​


----------



## مهنديان (26 أغسطس 2010)

جهد اكثر من راءع من قبل الاخ ديدن لكن من خلال تحضيري لدراسة الماجستير بانني وجدت ان من الطرق التي تكون سهلة نوعا ما في انتاج الترس الحلزوني هي بطريقة السباكة بالطرد المركزي وهذا رابط لمجموعة كتب رائعة عن تصميم المكائن واجزائها ارجو الاستفادة منه
http://www.engineering4all.net/Machine_Design.html


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

